# 1/32 vehicle models



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hi,
I'm starting on doing 1/32 models into slot cars....
been doing HO versions 4 awhile now.....
w/ like any info on; MFG's for 1/32 model vehicles (any genre' BUT 30's , 40's,
sci-fi, & TV/Movie concept... are my main interest)...

working on a 34 ford 3 window coupe from Lindberg right now....
looking 4 a better casting quality MFG (??) or is it just this 3-piece body & fender-frame construction kit that's....
@ $ 6.99 I can't complain, but have arthritis & nerve degeneration issues..
that make lining up a bunch of the main body's parts (especially if I'm doing a 2-tone paint job) a PIA....
TY for any info/suggestions :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bubba,

The Batmobile and Green Hornet Black Beauty car kits that were originally released by Aurora were 1/32 scale. The models were based on the TV show vehicles and have been reissued by Round 2/Polar Lights. The models are very cool, even though they have been panned by latter-day builders for some inaccuracies. Still, they sure bring back memories of the 1960s!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Bubba,
> 
> The Batmobile and Green Hornet Black Beauty car kits that were originally released by Aurora were 1/32 scale. The models were based on the TV show vehicles and have been reissued by Round 2/Polar Lights. The models are very cool, even though they have been panned by latter-day builders for some inaccuracies. Still, they sure bring back memories of the 1960s!


TY Mark :thumbsup:
U have a VERY-Impressive site :thumbsup:
already did the Batmobile & Black Beauty(polar lights versions) but used G-Slot chassis instead, they accommodated the outer wheel rims (w/ a little shaving-down..)..
any other MFG suggestions???
almost have the 34 Ford Coupe ready 2 shoot, fenders/boards Black & body a Med Dark Blue ....

outside of the Batmobile, the 34 Ford w/ be a new Ave., 2 have a detailed interior (w/ didn't need gutting)

TY!!
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bubba,

Thank you for your kind words about my web site. As you probably noticed, I'm not a huge car builder. But I can tell you that many of Aurora's hot rods were in 1/32 scale, including:


The "Sad Sack"
Ford A Pick Up "Wolf Wagon""
Ram Rod"
"Shiftin' Drifter'

"T For Two"
"Moody Monster"
There were many others, these are all I have time to list at the moment. I see a lot of old Aurora kits at decent prices in the vendors rooms at IPMS shows. Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Bubba,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words about my web site. As you probably noticed, I'm not a huge car builder. But I can tell you that many of Aurora's hot rods were in 1/32 scale, including:
> 
> ...


BIG "TY" Mark :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

There's all the Lindberg kits. these are old Pyro molds from the 1960's.

I made this video review a few years ago of the Lindberg 1940 Ford kit. There's more reviews on my You-Tube site. It's a nice way to see what's in the kit without buying one. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNMCGe0BF2k

Enjoy!


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

Airfix has a couple of 1/32 cars. I have the Jag XKE and the Auston Martin DB5. The Auston Martin has a one piece body.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Superbird said:


> Airfix has a couple of 1/32 cars. I have the Jag XKE and the Auston Martin DB5. The Auston Martin has a one piece body.


More than a couple!

http://www.vintage-airfix.com/cars-and-bikes/132-scale-car-range-c-49_50.html

Also Imai/ Aoshima have released 2 versions of FAB 1 from Thunderbirds - TV show

Jim


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> hi,
> I'm starting on doing 1/32 models into slot cars....
> been doing HO versions 4 awhile now.....
> w/ like any info on; MFG's for 1/32 model vehicles (any genre' BUT 30's , 40's,
> ...


TY 4 Info Guys!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I know a local place to me has/had 1/43 models (I think) from Lindberg for $5 EACH! (I haven't bought any, just recall seeing them!) I THINK they're 1/43 scale, they might be 1/32...... Not famiilar with those scale models honestly.....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

1/32 is sort of a dead scale for new kits nowdays, but in the past there have been quite a few. Airfix still does some new 1/32 cars as well. Some I can think of...

Pyro - they did a lot of 1/32 cars back in the 60s. Most were, IIRC, 30s through early 50s cars. Later on the molds passed to Life Like, and also, now, Lindberg.

Palmer - another 60s company that lasted into the mid 70s, Palmer did some simple kits in various scales. They are mostly known for their large size cannon kits (World War I cannon, Civil War cannon, Naval cannon, etc.). Lindberg now has their 1/32 cars, and many are available now from Lindberg. I think the Palmer cars went ito the early 70s with a few muscle cars.

Monogram - they have done some 1/32 stuff over the years; mostly snap together. Way back they had the '49ers series of $.49 cent kits that had some small cars. More recently they put out a nice Mustang snap kit.

Aurora - the majority of Aurora's old cars were 1/32 and pretty simple. I don't think any have been reissued, as by the time Monogram acquired the Aurora molds in the late 70s, the bigger 1/24 or 1/25 cars really dominated the market. Many of the Aurora cars can be had fairly cheaply though. 

Airfix - Airfix did a large range of mostly British and European cars starting back in the late 50s or 60s. The full range has not been out for decades, and a few kits are very rare (the Bond Bug wedge car) but a lot are common enough on eBay. Airfix has added to the range in recent years with a couple new race cars. Their Humber Snipe army staff car is also 1/32

Heller - not sure if they did their own 1/32 cars but they issued a lot of the Airfix kits while those companies were partnered up in the 80s and 90s. Somehow I think Heller's own cars were 1/50.

Arii - Japanese company with a wide range of odd Japanese cars like old Hondas, funny three wheelers, small trucks, etc. Most seem to be pretty simple "curbside" kits with just a simple chassis, metal axles etc.

Matchbox - yeah the little metal car people, who also did a range of plastic models back in the 70s and 80s (now owned by Revell) had some 1/32 cars like the Traction Avant

Revell - Revell sort of started it all with their 1/32 Highway Pioneers series back in the 50s. Most will be antique type cars but they did do a few rather sporty cars in the HP range. Minicraft also released two boxed sets with a number of copies of the Revell kits in the 80s. Some of Revells later cars were 1/32 as well. These had funny multi piece bodies and a few lacked clear parts (as was the norm back in the 50s). A few of these had been reissued in the late 90s. Revell had a couple nominally odd kits ranging between 1/50 and 1/40 too. 

Lindberg - in addition to reboxing the old Pyro/Lifelike and Palmer kits, Liindberg did some 1/32 cars of their own, or kits close enough to fit in. Some of their advertized scales are off too... one of their 1/24 Model T kits is noticibly smaller than 1/24 and would fit in ok with bigger 1/32 cars.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TY 4 Info Guys!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:[/QUOTE]
the ONLY reason I'm a stickler 2 1/32 scale, is I'm converting them into slot cars...
and that's the largest scale, I can use .. also, any 1/43 scale sources(??)
TY!!

Bubba 123 ;-)


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MadCap Romanian said:


> There's all the Lindberg kits. these are old Pyro molds from the 1960's.
> 
> I made this video review a few years ago of the Lindberg 1940 Ford kit. There's more reviews on my You-Tube site. It's a nice way to see what's in the kit without buying one.
> 
> ...


hey Mad Cap...check u'r Emails Esp. from; [email protected] 
please :thumbsup:
TY,

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> TY Mark :thumbsup:
> U have a VERY-Impressive site :thumbsup:
> already did the Batmobile & Black Beauty(polar lights versions) but used G-Slot chassis instead, they accommodated the outer wheel rims (w/ a little shaving-down..)..
> any other MFG suggestions???
> ...


well,
got the body parts primed & final color shoot... 

(gloss black fenders, running boards & underside... 
Medium Blue for the body, got the body section detailed (both door handles)
& 1/2 the glass.. rear window in, next windshield... 
still deciding on 1/2 down side windows (??)

got the dash detailed, seat colored (matte Red) & installed 2 gloss Black frame..

going to try 4 photo-shoot (TY AL Pink 4 Camera loan ;-)
on unassembled 4 parts; (fenders/frame/seat, dash pre-installed, body, & grill pre-installed....
to get best pics of detailings...
wish me "Luck"... :thumbsup:

I only have certain days that "Work" on my projects, due 2 health/weather Co-Operating w/ my body anymore.. :freak: 

Bubba 123 :wave:

also need 2 straighten out my Photo-Bucket acct. or start over (sigh) :wave:


----------

